

ATOM: 1 Year Open Source - antouank
http://blog.atom.io/2015/05/06/one-year-open-source.html

======
VeejayRampay
My experience of Atom after having been using it exclusively for the past 6
months or so: Awesome editor, even though the experience is definitely better
on the powerful computer I have at work than on my personal 4-year old laptop.
I like the plugins, I like the themes, how customizable everything is. The
only aspect where I've found Atom to be dramatically inefficient is
search/replace. Feed it a big enough file (and it doesn't even have to be THAT
big) and the whole editor can freeze for minutes.

I am not sure I understand why that is, but I sure wish this is an area the
community will help make better in the future.

A community that I would like to thank heartfully for their efforts and
dedication, Atom has turned into a fine editor.

------
atonse
Github's insight, that an easily hackable editor will get a vibrant ecosystem
around it, has paid off a lot. Two large companies (Facebook and Microsoft)
have adopted the underlying platforms and created powerful editors themselves
(Facebook's Nuclide and Microsoft's VS Code).

Sure, with MS, their editor is their own component, but it's quite amazing
that you can see two such products come out in just a year.

